# Centre brake light warning message appearing



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm getting the occasional warning message on the dashboard, it happened twice last week and then again this morning as I was parking up at work. I got the Mrs to press the brake when the warning light was present last week and as expected - the light wasn't working. However the light does work most of the time and the warning message goes away.

Anyone else have experience of this? intermittent on the way out etc? or can I expect some other kind of electrical nastiness?

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Could be either a faulty earth or faulty light unit...friend of mine has only just replaced their centre brake light unit. Think he purchased it from a company in Germany at a reasonable price.
Can ask him for the details if you like ?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you're on about the highline LED strip,they usually start to fail one by one and not as a whole unit like you're experiencing.I had four go out and mine was replaced under warranty last month but there was no warning light on the dash.

It sounds to me like you may have a loose/corroded connection so you'll have to remove the trim on the tailgate and see if anything obvious is going on.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses,

based on the symptoms and the fact that its just turned 5 - I think a loose connection sounds plausible. I guess if bad earthing was the issue there would be more warning lights..

Expecting the window regulators to go any day :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just for info my friends TT was showing a bulb out warning on the dash, only bulbs out were in the centre brake light. His is a 2010 roadster.
I should see him later this evening so I'll enquire.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Templar said:


> Just for info my friends TT was showing a bulb out warning on the dash, only bulbs out were in the centre brake light. His is a 2010 roadster.
> I should see him later this evening so I'll enquire.


Cheers Templar, that would be awesome. Mine is also a 2010 so would be relevant!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ashfinlayson said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just for info my friends TT was showing a bulb out warning on the dash, only bulbs out were in the centre brake light. His is a 2010 roadster.
> ...


Yeah ok no problem...don't think it cost a packet and was delivered quite quick too if I remember correctly.

Leave it with me :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The unit may well be different and have no idea why the warning light didn't show up on mine (MY13)

A note to the op,it might be worth ringing your local Audi dealer service dept as there was a recall on this unit for certain year groups.Just give them the car's chassis number and they will be able to tell you....You never know,worth a stab for a freebie.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Asked my friend about his tail light issue, said he had a bulb out warning on the dash and several leds in the unit was out. Could possibly be caused by the boot being slammed shut over a period of time but either way it needed to be replaced.
Cost from the local dealer £48 Inc vat. From Germany 41 delivered and stoke Audi quoted him 43 quid.
Bit of a pain to remove with the lens cracking on removal but was being binned anyway. He said get a couple of spare clips for the interior trim piece as he had one break on him.


----------

